# Artistic creations, video & audio to help people understand



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi all, I posted a artistic video about graves





when I look at the date posted and made, I realized how long this has been going on. I am a audio engineer so if it is ok with Andros, I will post some audio clips of what is in my head. I also started a you tube page called Hostilethyroid, VERY private and graphic videos so if you are not cool with that, I please recomend that you dont watch.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> Hi all, I posted a artistic video about graves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi!! I am a poster just like you. Nasdaqphil is the aministrator so you would need to please talk to him about this.

At the bottom of the Home Page, right hand side, it says VIEW FORUM LEADERS where you will find a listing for the Administrator and mods.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> Hi all, I posted a artistic video about graves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah; I went to the link. I would say that was a very very good description and then some. Very cool!! Talent abounds on our little board.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Im cool with a little artistic expression as long as it doesn't get out of control and stuff like addresses and phone numbers are not mentioned - links only please - we don't advertise anyone's sites here unless it's pertinent to a thyroid related question. We'll keep the artistic and non-thyroid personal stuff to a minimum though so others who need thyroid support can continue to easily find what they are looking for.

My philosophy is simple. Enjoy yourself and try not to use the site for anything other than what's intended and everyone will be happy.

If not, I have a nuke button that can turn any one or any post into a ghost with one click if something is deemed inappropriate. :tongue0015:

I don't use it very often however since most folks here do the right thing.


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

ok thansks, I will keep the artistic noise to a minimum! 
I made another video, and told people about this web site, 
Ill post the link to it, if it isnt cool with you, please hit the nuke button but dont be mad at me, and No, im not here to promote some dumb audio web site.. thats why I made a new you tube name and channel and everything...

If this was not cool, I apologize.






I figure , Ill put myself out there... Im so ugly and to the point of not caring, I dont care (about what you tubers think) , I know how you tubers can be nasty, and lash out at ya... fine, I thought for those who are at this level, to see someone feeling it, would help them feel better. Im going to video tape evrything, if they let me, Im going to video my RAI, before during and after,,, just thought a pic is worth a thousand words, a 10 minute movie must be priceless... and to put a face to the nonsense... again, this is your place that you are in charge of Nasdaqphil, I will abide by your rules as I appreciate this forum greatly, as well as my wife...

this is me,





youll be right in my face and see my crooked teeth... 
again, if you want this forum removed from the you tube thing, I will, instantly. 
Thank you
Tim


----------



## Starvee44 (Jan 4, 2010)

mrGraves,

I already commented on your video on youtube (which is what made me find out about this forum btw).

(forgive my incoherence, but my time is limited, I have to finish a paper about 19th century England, deadline: today:jumping0047

I've read so many stories from people with thyroid diseases since I got diagnosed four years ago. I had to figure it all out on my own since then, 'cause the doctors weren't informing me; a few days ago, I made the sum: of the 11 doctors I've been with, 2 knew Graves was hardcore (my surgean, which was a surprise, and one of my eye doctors), 2 knew a bit but had too abstract knowledge of the experience to actually be of any help, and the rest had but very few clews.

Anyway, I've always made it my mission to fully recover mentally and physicaly from this disease (I was undiagnosed for 6 years, and I've been consciously trying to find the answer from that moment on, because it was so apparant, the unacceptable changes in my personality) AND to write sort of a guide to all newly diagnosed with Graves disease, or anyone in need of proper information, which is an ungoing task.

Sigh, I'm rambling on. To the point: I just was totally surprised by your personal testimony on youtube, and must say... this may sound lame, but dude, you are my hero for doin' this. I know how hard Graves' is, and always wanted to explain to people what it was, in an anthropologic kind of way, just document my experience... You did just that.

I had to abandon that mission, 'cause I really had to fight for my life after a while, so there wasn't any mental place for documentation. Nevertheless, I still want to make a proper, informative, intelligent documentation of Graves disease.

(I keep rambling on) Just wanted to say that I for one will definitely follow your documentation.

We all know that Graves can take you up and down in unpleasant situations where evertything is hard and complicated and chaotic. It will definitely interfere with your effort to put a face on Graves. There will be moments where you might question the value of what you are doing, the risk of putting yourself out there, of exposing yourself so intimitely, of being embarrassed.

but ... it is the ultimate f*ck you to Graves' disease!! Don't let it beat you. You are not exposing yourself; you are exposing Graves' disease, you are exposong how the human organism reacts to Graves' disease. That's the truth. So f*ck the rest.

I applaud your courage, yr vision and yr efforts, and really hope you will follow through on it. Good luck, and all the best.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Starvee44 said:


> mrGraves,
> 
> I already commented on your video on youtube (which is what made me find out about this forum btw).
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board and thank you for your personal story. The "fighting for your life" part really got me. No one understands but "us"; I hate to say it but if you haven't walked through the fire, no way can you understand!

Cheers and good luck on that paper!


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

:sad0047: oh man, im afraid this stoopidtoob thing has somehow caused a problem, sarvee is banned. I made all the yt vids private and boy do I apologize.. i feel like Ive caused a problem. :sick0026:
NasdaqPhil im sorry....


----------

